# EF 8-15 f/4L Fisheye in Stock at B&H



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 29, 2011)

```
<div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/07/ef-8-15-f4l-fisheye-available-for-pre-order-at-bh/"></a></div>
<p><strong>Canon EF 8-15 f/4L Fisheye

</strong>B&H has the fisheye everyone wants <del>available for preorder</del>Ã‚Â in stock.</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/732107-USA/Canon_4427B002_EF_8_15mm_f_4L_Fisheye.html?BI=2466&KBID=3296">Order at B&H for $1499</a>Ã‚Â </strong></p>
<p>I’m getting lots of emails about how fun the lens is, especially from people with fullframe and crop cameras.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## J. McCabe (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: EF 8-15 f/4L Fisheye Available for Pre-Order at B&H*



Canon Rumors said:


> Iâ€™m getting lots of emails about how fun the lens is, especially from people with fullframe and crop cameras.



Why is it that people with medium format Canon cameras are not as interested ? I wonder.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: EF 8-15 f/4L Fisheye Available for Pre-Order at B&H*



Canon Rumors said:


> Iâ€™m getting lots of emails about how fun the lens is, especially from people with fullframe and crop cameras.



So by inference, people with APS-H bodies find it boring...


----------



## trulandphoto (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: EF 8-15 f/4L Fisheye Available for Pre-Order at B&H*



neuroanatomist said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > Iâ€™m getting lots of emails about how fun the lens is, especially from people with fullframe and crop cameras.
> ...



ID series are also "crop cameras." But I was also wondering just who is not in either of those camera categories.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: EF 8-15 f/4L Fisheye Available for Pre-Order at B&H*



trulandphoto said:


> ID series are also "crop cameras." But I was also wondering just who is not in either of those camera categories.



Good point. Maybe people with Nikon bodies find it boring?


----------



## Gothmoth (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: EF 8-15 f/4L Fisheye Available for Pre-Order at B&H*



> Iâ€™m getting lots of emails about how fun the lens is, especially from people with fullframe and crop cameras.



yeah.... but i also read that Âµ43 users are kind of dissapointed.


----------



## idigi (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: EF 8-15 f/4L Fisheye Available for Pre-Order at B&H*



Gothmoth said:


> > Iâ€™m getting lots of emails about how fun the lens is, especially from people with fullframe and crop cameras.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah.... i read that Âµ43 users are kind of dissapointed......



;D That last sentence in the article was kinda funny. Looks like most people picked up on that, too


----------



## mike_s_one (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: EF 8-15 f/4L Fisheye Available for Pre-Order at B&H*

People, you didn't understand it: people who own both, a crop and a full frame camera especially like this lense!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: EF 8-15 f/4L Fisheye Available for Pre-Order at B&H*



mike_s_one said:


> People, you didn't understand it: peoplewho own both, a crop and a full frame camera especially like this lense!



Yes, I own 1.6, 1.3, and FF. Its a lens that might be interesting to use on all three.


----------



## UncleFester (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: EF 8-15 f/4L Fisheye Available for Pre-Order at B&H*

*"and"*


http://www.hulu.com/watch/61320/saturday-night-live-shimmer-floor-wax


----------



## Gcon (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: EF 8-15 f/4L Fisheye Available for Pre-Order at B&H*

I've been receiving a lot of email of late - especially from people who send emails.


----------



## sparda79 (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: EF 8-15 f/4L Fisheye Available for Pre-Order at B&H*

It should have said
_ "especially from people with *both* fullframe and crop cameras"_


----------



## gono (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: EF 8-15 f/4L Fisheye Available for Pre-Order at B&H*

Doesn't anybody find it odd that Canon mysteriously decided to release this lens the same day that a true competitor also did....Sigma 12-24 ii


PS: Which of these two lenses is better for covering wide angle? I have FF, 35l, 135l, 50 1.8


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: EF 8-15 f/4L Fisheye Available for Pre-Order at B&H*

Is this a fisheye zoom or a massively-uncorrected, geometrically-distorted ultra-wide angle zoom that people with fullframe and crop cameras find fun to use?


----------



## gono (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: EF 8-15 f/4L Fisheye Available for Pre-Order at B&H*



Mark D5 TEAM II said:


> Is this a fisheye zoom or a massively-uncorrected, geometrically-distorted ultra-wide angle zoom that people with fullframe and crop cameras find fun to use?




HAHAHAHA!! I remember you, aren't you the parody of 5d marx 2 tAEm?? hahahahaha


----------



## Dr.Jones (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: EF 8-15 f/4L Fisheye Available for Pre-Order at B&H*

It would be very interesting to see this in action. I would very much like to try this myself as well. Can't decide wether this would be a fun or just a silly buy for me!

Where i'm from you don't see this lens ever. Camera stores don't even have them on there shelves. 
If anyone has one out there, it would be nice to see some pictures?


----------



## J. McCabe (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: EF 8-15 f/4L Fisheye Available for Pre-Order at B&H*



Dr.Jones said:


> It would be very interesting to see this in action. ...
> 
> If anyone has one out there, it would be nice to see some pictures?



http://www.lenstip.com/1922-news-Canon_EF_8-15_mm_f_4_L_Fisheye_USM_-_sample_images.html


----------



## Dr.Jones (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: EF 8-15 f/4L Fisheye Available for Pre-Order at B&H*



J. McCabe said:


> Dr.Jones said:
> 
> 
> > It would be very interesting to see this in action. ...
> ...



Very nice! Thanks!


----------



## J. McCabe (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: EF 8-15 f/4L Fisheye Available for Pre-Order at B&H*



Dr.Jones said:


> J. McCabe said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.Jones said:
> ...



I've noticed some chromatic aberations. As example, at 8mm there's a blue ring around the image, similar to Sigma's circular fisheye for FF.

According to Photo Rumours says there are Canon patents for FF 15mm f/2.8 diagonal fisheye & FF 8mm f/4 circular fisheye lenses. Those patents might not, of course, turn into lenses, e.g. because those are byproducts of the zoom lens development, to avoid competition with the fisheye zoom, or just as Canon already has a backlog as it is.

Makes me think again about which FF circular fisheye lens I should buy, and when. As noted before, maybe I should have just bought the Sigma 8mm FF circular fisheye lens a year ago.


----------



## canonmonster (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: EF 8-15 f/4L Fisheye Available for Pre-Order at B&H*

its fun.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/canonmonster/sets/72157627336598116/


----------



## swblackwood (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: EF 8-15 f/4L Fisheye Available for Pre-Order at B&H*

 REceived notification from B&H that my pre-order (Saturday Evening, just after on-line ordering resumed) has shipped! I am psyched.


----------



## ESu (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: EF 8-15 f/4L Fisheye in Stock at B&H*

I made some test shots that I would've liked to see before purchasing the 8-15 f/4 L -lens. I took test shots today with following lens-set:

Canon EF 8-15 f/4 L Fisheye at 8 mm
Canon EF 8-15 f/4 L Fisheye at 15 mm
Canon EF 14mm f/2.8 L II USM Lens
Canon EF 24mm f/1.4 L II USM Lens

Link to flickr set >>>

Camera body was 5D MkII and the tripod and camera settings (f=13) were in very same position/values for all shots.

Should somebody be interested in my opinion regarding the new fisheye: it very strongly reminds me of Porsche 911 Turbo â€“ it's a lens that everybody wants but nobody needs!

-ESu


----------



## swblackwood (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: EF 8-15 f/4L Fisheye in Stock at B&H*



ESu said:


> Should somebody be interested in my opinion regarding the new fisheye: it very strongly reminds me of Porsche 911 Turbo â€“ it's a lens that everybody wants but nobody needs!
> 
> -ESu



Good point but I still want one!


----------



## Etienne (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: EF 8-15 f/4L Fisheye in Stock at B&H*

This is a highly specialized lens. Unfortunately, these images and video from this sort of lens gets tired and old extremely fast. A circular fisheye is of very limited use, and this lens is quite expensive for a fisheye. i would consider this lens if i already owned all the lenses that I truly covet, and i had a spare $1500. As fisheyes go a 15mm on FF is the most useful, and f2.8 is more useful than f4.

i watched the posted "review," and I liked the film of the guy using the 8-15, which was actually a 24-105 on a 5DII. There were very few clips from the 8-15 lens in that video. Canon release an excellent video produced with this lens almost a year ago, but still, a 12-24 would be nearly infinitely more useful than this. Although the 8-15 is perhaps a feat of engineering, the Canon, or Sigma, 15 2.8 prime is a better deal.

i may get flamed for this contrarian opinion, but I think you guys could spend your money better elsewhere.


----------



## Canon 14-24 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: EF 8-15 f/4L Fisheye in Stock at B&H*



Etienne said:


> This is a highly specialized lens. Unfortunately, these images and video from this sort of lens gets tired and old extremely fast. A circular fisheye is of very limited use, and this lens is quite expensive for a fisheye. i would consider this lens if i already owned all the lenses that I truly covet, and i had a spare $1500. As fisheyes go a 15mm on FF is the most useful, and f2.8 is more useful than f4.
> 
> i watched the posted "review," and I liked the film of the guy using the 8-15, which was actually a 24-105 on a 5DII. There were very few clips from the 8-15 lens in that video. Canon release an excellent video produced with this lens almost a year ago, but still, a 12-24 would be nearly infinitely more useful than this. Although the 8-15 is perhaps a feat of engineering, the Canon, or Sigma, 15 2.8 prime is a better deal.
> 
> i may get flamed for this contrarian opinion, but I think you guys could spend your money better elsewhere.



I totally agree. 2nd the f2.8 usefulness. I could definitely see use for astrophotography (convenience of the f/2.8, 30sec, 6400iso exposure at night of the milkway) and some indoor event shoots. While some claim its pointless for a lens that wide, however on numerous occasions I have noticed and valued the original 15mm in getting the shot wide open.


----------



## macgregor mathers (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: EF 8-15 f/4L Fisheye in Stock at B&H*



Etienne said:


> This is a highly specialized lens. Unfortunately, these images and video from this sort of lens gets tired and old extremely fast. A circular fisheye is of very limited use, and this lens is quite expensive for a fisheye. i would consider this lens if i already owned all the lenses that I truly covet, and i had a spare $1500. As fisheyes go a 15mm on FF is the most useful, and f2.8 is more useful than f4.
> 
> i watched the posted "review," and I liked the film of the guy using the 8-15, which was actually a 24-105 on a 5DII. There were very few clips from the 8-15 lens in that video. Canon release an excellent video produced with this lens almost a year ago, but still, a 12-24 would be nearly infinitely more useful than this. Although the 8-15 is perhaps a feat of engineering, the Canon, or Sigma, 15 2.8 prime is a better deal.
> 
> i may get flamed for this contrarian opinion, but I think you guys could spend your money better elsewhere.



Not trying to flame you, just write my opinions & questions.

Sigma has 4 fisheye lenses (circular & diagonal, FF & APS-C), and Nikon made 6 of them (excluding the 6mm 220deg circular fisheye, which is very specialized). Canon only ever made one fisheye (at least for the EF mount). Is circular fisheye that specialized, or is Canon just a bit behind other lens manufacturors ?

As for price, allow me to play the devil's advocate.

1) The EF 15mm f/2.8 for $799 and the EF 8-15mm f/4 for $1499. One way to look at the price is that, for FF body owners, the EF 8-15mm is two lenses in one, which could justify paying about twice the price. I'll give you that there are trade-offs, e.g. an aperture stop vs. weight and bag space.

I'll admit this is not as attractive for APS-C camera owners, which might want to buy a Sigma fisheye, unless they happen to have concrete plans to upgrade to FF.

2) The EF 15mm f/2.8 was made in the days of film, the EF 8-15mm f/4 was made in the days of digital sensors, so it should be easy to raise the ISO one stop to compensate for the lost aperture stop. I doubt the difference in DOF would be an issue for many photographers.


----------



## TexPhoto (Aug 6, 2011)

*Re: EF 8-15 f/4L Fisheye in Stock at B&H*

1. It's crazy expensive and unrealistic for all but the well financed working pro, which I am not.
2. Mine arrived today, BooooooooooYaaaaaaa!


----------



## Sunnystate (Aug 6, 2011)

*Re: EF 8-15 f/4L Fisheye in Stock at B&H*

In my opinion the price as for 15 mm L lens is not that high, especially with included extra twist of circular range which is extremely limited in use of course (unless somebody has a thing for door viewers or key hole spying) nevertheless it can be fun for a while especially for some video productions.

I will stay with my classic 15mm full frame rectangular fisheye that, I love so much for excellent quality and truly incredibly compact size, it even fits without being much of the burden in the pocket of my cargo shorts and can be with me as spare "fun" lens no matter where I go with the camera. 
Just check out the size, people forgot how small some primes really are.


----------



## iaind (Aug 6, 2011)

*Re: EF 8-15 f/4L Fisheye in Stock at B&H*

Flikr shots look interesting Esu

Hopefully it will land in UK soon
Preorder price Â£1179 but will it stay at that when in stock


----------



## J. McCabe (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: EF 8-15 f/4L Fisheye in Stock at B&H*

There's a review of the lens at lemstip.com site - http://www.lenstip.com/index.php?test=obiektywu&test_ob=311


----------



## kennykodak (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: EF 8-15 f/4L Fisheye in Stock at B&H*

just received mine a few minutes ago. wow


----------



## Haydn1971 (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: EF 8-15 f/4L Fisheye in Stock at B&H*

Review here 

http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/reviews/lenses/canon_ef8-15f4l.html


----------

